# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  اپلیکیشن تست روانشناسی با استفاده از Node.js

## 543310

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز. 
چند روزی هستش که مدام به این تالار سر میزنم و میبینم که واقعا کسی تو ایران علاقه ای به Node.js نداره و یا زیاد جا نیافتاده ، واسه همین تصمیم گرفتم این اپلیکیشن بسیار ساده رو خدمتتون معرفی کنم تا به نوعی تو رواج نود تو ایران سهیم باشم.
این اپلیکیشن که از این لینک میتونید مشاهده کنید یه اپ بسیار ساده هستش که با node.js و mongodb نوشتمش ، توضیح نمیخواد خودتون زحمت بکشید ببینید.
در ضمن برای استفاده از این اپ بایستی با اکانت فیس بوکتون لاگین بشید که میشه اونم عوض کرد و یا اکانت هایی مثل گوگل و یاهو و ... اضافه کرد بهش!

لینک دانلود سورس اپلیکیشن

----------


## masudafsar

لینک رو پاک کردی؟ کار نمی کنه.
لطفا تو گیت هاب آپلود کن.

----------


## 543310

لینک تصحیح شد.

----------

